# Ramen Noodles....What's your best recipe?



## Railroader

Here's a good one..

Boil water and prepare the noodles, flavor of your choice...

Chop some sandwich ham, onion, peppers of your choice, about a good handful.

Beat two eggs in a bowl, salt and pepper to taste.

Pour off almost all the water, leaving a little in the pot. 

Dump in the chopped stuff, and some shredded cheese.

Pour the eggs over the top, and watch carefully as they cook.  Once the egg is almost done, stir a little, until the egg chunks are the way you want them. Don't stir too much, or the egg will become microscopic.

Dump the whole mess into a large bowl, fluff it up with a fork, and add hot sauce.

A WONDERFUL case of gas awaits.....


----------



## VICIII

*Central Michigan University....*

You just brought back some memories..... Good stuff...


----------



## MCS

1. Boil the water
2. Once the water boils pour into the noodles
3. Pour the flavor packet into and stir until it disolves
4. Let cool
5. Once it cools poor it into a bowl and give it to the dog, while you head out to the nearest restaurant.

  

You have no idea how much Ramen noodles I've ate......... sodium will definately be the death of me


----------



## SeaSalt

haahaa... there are millions of different ramen noodles (seafood, meat, veggie, udon, spicy, buck wheat, kimchee, etc...). If you ever see an asian (korean) super market, stop in there and grab some different ones. 7-11 around my area started selling the instant bowl kinds... 

we add spam, yes spam, eggs, scallions, unions. personally, i just like eggs in mine. 

we try not to eat too much of ramen noodles since we are not in college anymore. too much sodium and msg.

just like some people drink their coffee black, i sometimes eat ramen uncooked. before you open the package, crush or break up the noodles. Then open the package, taking out the flavor package and sprinkle it on the noodles in the bag. Shake the bag like a banshee. Open the bag and eat it like you are enjoying a bag of doritos...


----------



## Singletjeff

easiest and best imho, Flavor packet, cayanne pepper, garlic powder and onion powder, throw in the noodles, let the whole thing come to a boil and boil for about 5 min......Once its done and the noodles are the way you want them pull it off the stove, throw a piece of american cheese on it mix it all together YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Orest

*Viciii*

What's up with the Chippewas reference?? Did you go there? Grew up in Midland, not far from there. My brother went there for a couple of year back in the early 80's.


----------



## Samurai

*Fried Noodles*

Boil the noodles then put it aside.cut up and fry some spam and bacon,add the noodles and some green onions and Kamaboko(fish cake).Spinkle with a little pepper and Shoyu(Soy Sauce).

Use the flavor packets and sprinkle over your favorite fish fillets and fry.


----------



## VICIII

*I Went to CMU*

Graduated in 94 Business and Economics...
We ate roman noodles and turkey tenderloins dices up with too much garlic and butter. Turkey tenderloins were cheaper than chicken back then. Then we found out what Cayanne pepper and hot sauce was .... I have never been the same since that time..
I know where midland is and drove thru there sometimes. I am a Michigan boy who still loves the trout streams up north and found the best fix for those streams are Salt water...


----------



## nemo

:--|


----------



## StephenVa

I worked corrections for a little over a year with VA DOC and you would not believe the things inmates could do with raman noodles. Things like pizza crust, bread, pancakes, glue... Insane stuff. You could fill a cookbook with the the recipes they had using them. I couldn't believe it at first. They'd grind the noodles up into a powder and use it as "flour". No idea how any of it tasted. But some of it really smelled good.


----------



## lipyanker

*no can do*

I could never eat any type of pasta, if I do they come right back up:--| I wish I could try them


----------



## Rockstar

I got a good one.


Boil noodles, strain, and then toss back in the pan some white wine (you can use milk), 1oz. of butter, and the seasoning pack... this will make a sauce you want to reduce (let the sauce simmer and evaporate) on low until it gets nice and creamy.... Toss in sautee'd veggies and meat of choice. I like to use the precooked sliced chicken and broccoli with the 'creamy' chicken ramen. I also like to use some pepper, parmessan, or parsely to kick it up a notch... cheap, and quick... and believe it or not, pretty tasty.


----------



## Lip Ripper

*MWU's finest*

cook and strain the ramen, mix with one package of mac -n- cheese and one can of tuna fish. we used to call it "slop" but it was damn good at about 4am


----------



## striperswiper

Lip Ripper said:


> cook and strain the ramen, mix with one package of mac -n- cheese and one can of tuna fish. we used to call it "slop" but it was damn good at about 4am


damn did the same thing not to long ago


----------



## striperswiper

ramen noodles , wheres a smiley with blood shot eyes when ya need one


----------



## johnnyleo11

Railroader said:


> Here's a good one..
> 
> Boil water and prepare the noodles, flavor of your choice...
> 
> Chop some sandwich ham, onion, peppers of your choice, about a good handful.
> 
> Beat two eggs in a bowl, salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Pour off almost all the water, leaving a little in the pot.
> 
> Dump in the chopped stuff, and some shredded cheese.
> 
> Pour the eggs over the top, and watch carefully as they cook. Once the egg is almost done, stir a little, until the egg chunks are the way you want them. Don't stir too much, or the egg will become microscopic.
> 
> Dump the whole mess into a large bowl, fluff it up with a fork, and add hot sauce.
> 
> A WONDERFUL case of gas awaits.....


After reading this for the second time, it donned on me that you just made an omelette with ramen noodles in it.


----------



## SeaSalt

johnnyleo11 said:


> After reading this for the second time, it donned on me that you just made an omelette with ramen noodles in it.


I hear RR is getting paid by IHOP for their new omelette... its called I'm gonna need Pepto Omelette.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Sorry if some don't understand but:

The best is get Shin Ramen, and just cook the noodles al dente (sp?). No flavor packet or veggie packet. Drain.

In the meantime, a pot of "kimchee jigae" should be made (a spicy stew made with kimchee, sometimes pork, usually spam, etc). 

Add cooked noodles and simmer until all the flavors infuse. Warning: could be spicy and could hurt you on the way out  I think this is called "Bu Dae Jigae"?


----------



## outfishin28

when my buddie Ross gets out of jail, I will get him to tell me how they make pizza out of the Ramen noodles, guess those prisoners are not as dumb as we thought, well they are prisoners, so I guess they are.


----------



## sprtsracer

Introduced to Ramen by the Korean troops I worked with in Vietnam. They always added a raw egg and let it cook in the noodles. (A REAL raw egg, not a fertilized one that was half embryo). I also add a little pork, beef or chicken, depending on the flavor of the Ramen, and then a few drops of Sesame Oil (a necessity) and then a final light dust of cayenne pepper. Scrumptious. The trick is to use the water called for on the package, but reduce it to about half by boiling, while the egg cooks.


----------



## sprtsracer

Rockstar said:


> I got a good one.
> 
> 
> Boil noodles, strain, and then toss back in the pan some white wine (you can use milk), 1oz. of butter, and the seasoning pack... this will make a sauce you want to reduce (let the sauce simmer and evaporate) on low until it gets nice and creamy.... Toss in sautee'd veggies and meat of choice. I like to use the precooked sliced chicken and broccoli with the 'creamy' chicken ramen. I also like to use some pepper, parmessan, or parsely to kick it up a notch... cheap, and quick... and believe it or not, pretty tasty.


I would call that "Ramen Alfredo"


----------



## Talapia

Great post! 

I keep mine fairly simple. I just add 2 eggs
and stir fairly well. Sometimes I will
add sliced up hot dogs or some red pepper
flakes to spice it up a little.


----------



## ccc6588

When I was at Sebastian Inlet Campground, I just put fish filets into the boiling mix. Flounders and Spanish Macks and Redfish. I had the hot and Spicy Korean kind. I live on it while fishing there. That and beef jerky and booze. I stopped drinking the last 3 days of fishing to have full concentration for fishing.


----------



## HuskyMD

Since no one else has mentioned anything with ramen noodles that aren't cooked, my wife make a killer dish that puts some sort of chicken and other stuff mixed up with crushed ramen noodles (not cooked). It's delicious. Couldn't give you the recipe though without asking her for it. And as a general rule, I try to avoid her.


----------



## johnnyleo11

Also for a tasty snack, you can just crush up the noodles and sprinkle on the flavor packet as if it were salt on popcorn.

But then you might want to chase down a bottle of maalox after that. You've been warned!


----------



## SnapperHunter26

johnnyleo11 said:


> Also for a tasty snack, you can just crush up the noodles and sprinkle on the flavor packet as if it were salt on popcorn.
> 
> But then you might want to chase down a bottle of maalox after that. You've been warned!


:--|:--|:--|:--|


----------



## Thrifty Angler

With this economic state we're in....more people are buying them by the cases.
Just be careful of the dry/salted method. It not only can give ya gas....it can bring on a serious case of appendicitis.  
Don't ask me how I know that.  :redface:


----------



## Hooked Up

*shrimp flavored*

boil noodles ...................drain................dump in a fryin pan of shrimp cooked in butter and old bay.............cook just long enough to mixed it all up


----------



## MetroMan

lol...I think I'm one of the few who prepares it strictly according to the package instructions.


----------



## ro-h2o

I like to brown some ground venison, mix in oinion, green pepper, carrot, jalapino and diced tomatos. Bring the water to a boil. Add the flavor pack add the noodles, wile they are cooking I add some spag sauce to my meat and veg mix. Strain, mix and enjoy! I cant give out all the spices I use, just what I have on hand :-]

I also top with cheese -


----------

